# What diet changes do pregnant rabbits need?



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 26, 2012)

Do they need to eat more?

I did swich there hay from timothy to alfalfa.

Do they need more fruits or greens? I am very worried seeing how I did not want either of them to get pregnant.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

Switching to alfalfa hay was smart. Pregnant does need alfalfa for lactating. 

My Luna is now on alfalfa pellets and I plan to keep her on them through her pregnancy up until weaning. Alfalfa usually makes bunnies plump, but kits do take a lot out of Mom, so the extra calories help.

Keep giving lots of hay and pellets. Give green but just watch them Some greens will give bunnies gas. And your does don't need gas while being pregnant. 

And plenty of fresh water. 

Also I'll be supplying my pregnant doe with lots of wheat grass. Supplies oxygen and trace minerals needed.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your does. Hoping for easy births and healthy kits. Please keep us updated.

K


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 26, 2012)

All of Our pregnant does stay on the same feeding schedule we just fill the bowls with pellet twice a day instead of just once and timothy hay is given once daily


----------



## Bex85 (May 27, 2012)

I gave my rabbit the same diet just increased it and lots of hay, rabbits don't tolerate sudden changes to their diet so you if you are going to make changes you should this gradually by introducing the new food to there current diet rather than changing it completely straight away, I made this mistake and my poor bunny ended up with a poorly stomach, not something you want to happen to yours in her current condition. I personally never give my bunnies cabbage because It can cause bloating, gas and diarrhoea which has been known to lead to a painful death, I know some people give there rabbits cabbage and in small portions I believe it is ok I just don't like to take the risk, veg that are good for pregnant does are carrots, celery, cucumber, lettuce and parsley you can make a kind of salad from them for your bunny to enjoy.

If you are unsure of anything related to caring for your pregnant bunny try this website,

www.wikihow.com/Take-Care-of-a-Pregnant-Rabbit

I hope you have found this useful and goodluck with your bunny x


----------



## Bex85 (May 27, 2012)

Another website you may find useful is 
www.mismatch.co.uk/rabbitpregnant.htm


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 27, 2012)

I am slowly increasing there diet. They have a well rounded diet but they only get about 1/8to 1/4 cup of pellet so I am increasing that. Thanks for the help and the suggested sites they helped a lot.


----------

